# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  دی وی دی شیمی بین سه موسسه موندم

## kurdish boy

سلام برا شیمی بین سه موسسه موندم چی بگیرم من دینی حرف اخرو داشتم عالی بود حالا شیمی به نظر شما بین شیمی صالحی راد پرواز کنکوریها و شیروانی حرف اخر و جمع بندی راه اندیشه کدومو تهیه کنم راهنمایی کنید اگه شیمی پایه ضعیفی نداشتم اصلا سراغ دی وی دی نمیرفتم با جوابتون کمک زیادی بهم میکنید چون شنبه میخوام دی وی دی شیمی رو تهیه کنم .

----------


## mrz_k

حرف اخرو نگیر اگ پایت ضعیفه
بنظرم سینتیک یا تعادل آقاجانی آلا رو ببین خوشت میاد من کلاس شیمی هم میرم چیزی فراتر از جرفای آقاجانی نمیزنن تو کلاسا و سی دی ها

----------


## kurdish boy

خوبه دوستان دیگه هم اگه نظری دارند بنویسند

----------


## saeed211

اصن رو دست شیروانی مگه هس؟ :Yahoo (100):

----------


## mojtaba62100

فقط شیمی صالحی راد وابوالقاسمی و جمع بندی شیمی راه اندیشه خوبه

----------


## pouyasadeghi

صالحی راد خوبه ولی بخش های حفظی رو نمیگه اقاجانی خوبه مفتیه ولی حرف اخر خیلی گرونه

----------


## kurdish boy

در مور شیمی صالحی راد شنیدم بخش حفظی رو تو یه فایل صوتی گفته کسی بخش استو کیومتری صالحی راد رو دیده ازش راضی بوده؟ راس میگی حرف اخر هم خیلی گرونه تازه باید برا نصب دی وی دی از هفت خان رستم بگذری رمز میخواد.

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> در مور شیمی صالحی راد شنیدم بخش حفظی رو تو یه فایل صوتی گفته کسی بخش استو کیومتری صالحی راد رو دیده ازش راضی بوده؟ راس میگی حرف اخر هم خیلی گرونه تازه باید برا نصب دی وی دی از هفت خان رستم بگذری رمز میخواد.


مشکل اصلیش اینه فقط روی یه سیستم نصب میشه اینجوری ارزش نداره چون نمیشه شریکی نمیشه خرید

----------


## mojtaba62100

> در مور شیمی صالحی راد شنیدم بخش حفظی رو تو یه فایل صوتی گفته کسی بخش استو کیومتری صالحی راد رو دیده ازش راضی بوده؟ راس میگی حرف اخر هم خیلی گرونه تازه باید برا نصب دی وی دی از هفت خان رستم بگذری رمز میخواد.


 من کلاس صالحی راد می رم و دی وی دی هاشم دارم واقعا عالیه

----------


## shima1996

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mojtaba62100


من کلاس صالحی راد می رم و دی وی دی هاشم دارم واقعا عالیه


چیزایی که تو کلاس میگه تو دی وی دی هم میگه؟؟؟یا تو دی وی دی همه چیو نمیگه؟؟؟چون من دی وی دیشو دارم ولی میترسم ناقص باشه.ناقص تدریس کنه

Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk_

----------


## mojtaba62100

نه ناقص درس نمیده فقط تو کلاس تست بیشتر حل میکنه


> _
> چیزایی که تو کلاس میگه تو دی وی دی هم میگه؟؟؟یا تو دی وی دی همه چیو نمیگه؟؟؟چون من دی وی دیشو دارم ولی میترسم ناقص باشه.ناقص تدریس کنه
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk_

----------


## bahar94

> حرف اخرو نگیر اگ پایت ضعیفه
> بنظرم سینتیک یا تعادل آقاجانی آلا رو ببین خوشت میاد من کلاس شیمی هم میرم چیزی فراتر از جرفای آقاجانی نمیزنن تو کلاسا و سی دی ها


شیمی صفر تا صد اقا جانی همش خوبه.البته دکتر شیروانی هم خوبه منتهی فرقش با اقاجانی در هزینه اش هست.
آقاجانی هم از لحاظ سرعت خوبه هم اینکه انگار شما یه کتاب خوب رو دارین مطالعه میکنین.
دستش درد نکنه.

----------


## kurdish boy

خوبه دمتون گرم خوب راهنمایی کردید😎

----------


## Mr.amp98

سلام. شیمی صالحی راد واسه کسی که پایه اش قوی نباشه خوبه. سال دوم رو عالی درس داده و میتونی با نگاه کردنش بیشتر سوالا رو جواب بدی. پیش یک هم من داشتم اگه سطحت پایینه به دردت میخوره اما اگه سطح خوبی داری تو شیمی، دی وی دی افبا رو بگیر. شیروانی هم به نظرم خوب نیس

----------


## farhan44

سلام 
اگه واقعا پایت ضعیفه شیروانی خیلی خوبه ..... مفهومی تدریس میکنه ....... مثلا تدریسش توی اعداد کوانتومی واقعا بدردم خورد. البته من هنوز کامل ندیدم پک شو ولی همون تدریس بخش اول شیمی 2 خوب بود برام .

----------


## The JoKer

توی کدوم یکی از این دی وی دی ها 
رسم ساختار لوییس به روش قانون تناوبی عناصر رو یاد میده ؟

----------


## kurdish boy

ممنون بابت نظرات خوبتون😎

----------

